# [SOLVED] Wireless console not working???



## Dempsey John (Jun 2, 2008)

Dear sir.
I have Asus Notebook F5, Vista 32, AMD 64 ATHLON X 2
Recently my Wireless Console 2 (2.0.8) has stopped working. The icon is on the taskbar, but remains turned off. When I try to double cick the icon, the four wireless lan + bluetooth icons appear, but the first 3 are shaded out, leaving only the turned off icon available. The FN + F2 command does nothing too.
I have re-installed the following:

ASUS ATKOSD2 UTILITY 6.64.1.4
ATKDrv UTILITY for Vista V1043.2.31.100
ATK_Hotkey UTILITY for Vista V1.00.0014
Wireless Console Utility for Vista 32bit V2.0.8

But still no success!!

I recently had a virus: Trojan Horse Downloader . Wimad.E.
Not sure if this is the problem?

Any help much appreciated!

Thanks

Here is a log:
Log:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:37:19 AM, on 2/06/2008
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.00.1905 SP1)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18000)

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Motorola\SMSERIAL\sm56hlpr.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\PowerForPhone\PowerForPhone.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\ATK Media\DMedia.exe
C:\Windows\System32\ASUSTPE.exe
C:\Windows\ASScrPro.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Windows\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Users\John\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.asus.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.asus.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant =
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch =
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName =
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {A057A204-BACC-4D26-9990-79A187E2698E} - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\AVGTOO~1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMSERIAL] C:\Program Files\Motorola\SMSERIAL\sm56hlpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Skytel] Skytel.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PowerForPhone] C:\Program Files\PowerForPhone\PowerForPhone.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Pinyin IME Migration] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\IME12\IMESC\IMSCMIG.EXE /INSTALL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATKMEDIA] C:\Program Files\ASUS\ATK Media\DMEDIA.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ASUSTPE] C:\Windows\system32\ASUSTPE.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ASUS Screen Saver Protector] C:\Windows\ASScrPro.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ASUS Camera ScreenSaver] C:\Windows\ASScrProlog.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvSvc] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll,nvsvcStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nlaapi.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\napinsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O13 - Gopher Prefix:
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: ADSM Service (ADSMService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\ASUS\ASUS Data Security Manager\ADSMSrv.exe
O23 - Service: ASLDR Service (ASLDRService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\ATK Hotkey\ASLDRSrv.exe
O23 - Service: ATKGFNEX Service (ATKGFNEXSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\ATKGFNEX\GFNEXSrv.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\ehome\ehstart.dll,-101 (ehstart) - Unknown owner - %windir%\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\qwave.dll,-1 (QWAVE) - Unknown owner - %windir%\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\seclogon.dll,-7001 (seclogon) - Unknown owner - %windir%\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: spmgr - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\ASUS\NB Probe\SPM\spmgr.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Check Point Software Technologies LTD - C:\Windows\System32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - %ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)


----------



## tris10 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Wireless console not working???*

Hi member,

i have the exact same issue, and i do not know what i did.

one minute i was using the net to view youtube. the next minute is pressed the keyboard accidentally and i noticed the bluetooth console turn off wireless lan and bluetooth.

i do not know how this happened. and i have uninstalled and re-installed the drivers, and still cannot use my wireless. the FN+F2 does nothing. 

if you resolved this issue please can you let me know how, as i cannot use my wireless lan untill it is fixed.

contact me on [email protected] as i do not view this website regulary.

kind regards,

tristan


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless console not working???*

Can you connect using a wired connection?



*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.



After the reset, please do this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?




I'd also like to see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## tris10 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Wireless console not working???*

hi there ,

thanks for your tech info, but it turns out there was simply a tiny switch on the front of the laptop.

im so used to using the Fcn + F2 key to turn it on and off i forgot it was there.

i must of bumped it when i was drunk.. haha.

cheers for your help everyone.

Tristan


----------



## pchampion25 (Aug 16, 2009)

I am having the same problem with my N51VF.

WiFi link shows media disconnected in ipconfig. Dev Mgr shows the device working properly. Even though the last person was apparently drunk and didn't know he had a button, my laptop does not have a button, only an FN and F2 that are supposed to work.

I have tried going into the BIOS with ASUS tech support (which is pathetic by the way) and disabled, re-enabled the wireless adapter. I have tried uninstall and reinstall of various Atk drivers and the wireless console. It shows disabled and there appears to be no way to enable it. 

I am very frustrated with ASUS support that almost always tells you to reload the OS or send in the computer for repair. Any ideas? It was working fine and then just seemed to stop working.


----------



## pchampion25 (Aug 16, 2009)

By the way, I tried some of the options listed by johnwill to repair the TCP/IP stack and Winsock in Vista and that didn't work. Network adapters show good in dev mgr and media disconnected for ipconfig. It is not disabled in dev mgr. Windows mobility has no option to enable, everything grayed out.


----------



## troyerrm (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Wireless console not working???*

I had the same problem on my vista machine. I followed you instructions and reset the winsock and the ip stacks. I restarted my machine and I was able to make a wireless connection. But after I shut my machine down and tried to boot up again I have nothing but a black screen. I hear it running but that is all.


----------



## jackedupmachine (Jun 18, 2007)

Well i have this problem and i don't see a solution in this thread, can someone help?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello...please create you own Thread and describe in detail the issue that you're experiencing. Someone will be assisting you.


jackedupmachine said:


> Well i have this problem and i don't see a solution in this thread, can someone help?


Thread Closed!


----------

